# Brilliant



## Andy (May 4, 2010)

Gotta love Red Green.

YouTube - FROM THE RED GREEN SHOW - BEER HOLDERS


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2010)

A few years back, when I lived on a rural property with a lot of lawn, I bought a second hand lawn tractor, my first ever. My younger brother, who has been known to enjoy a beverage or two, gave me this tip:

Take a couple of open soup cans and drill a small hole in the center of the closed end. Bolt two cans on either side of the hood of the lawn tractor. That gives you one beer holder for your active beer, and another for the spare that will follow the active beer. When both bottles are empty, time for a restocking break.


----------



## Andy (May 4, 2010)

lol Maybe your brother is a fan of Red Green? Or the "next" Red green.  Maybe you could have bolted a flat of cans onto that lawnmower hood. lol They would get warm though so that wouldn't work, maybe that's more of a snow plow idea. 
I love when Red does the vehicle makeovers etc. with duct tape. I like the one where he used a rolled up carpet to paint the barn. Bagh He has had to many brilliant ideas.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2010)

I've been a fan of Steve Smith since his first show with his wife, Smith & Smith - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia back in the old days. 

YouTube - Smith & Smith - The Secret Rendezvous 

YouTube - Smith & Smith - Door-To-Door Salesman 

YouTube - Smith & Smith - Sittin' In The Jailhouse (1982)

And they had this wonderful closing song, called _Take Care Of Someone Who Loves You_

YouTube - Smith & Smith - Take Care Of Someone Who Loves You

That's all there ever was to that song:

_Bad luck, heartache_
_Losing but too tired to fight_
_But if you take care of someone who loves you_
_Then everything will turn out right_
_If you take care of someone who loves you_
_Then everything will turn out right_​I just learned that the Red Green character first aired on that old Smith and Smith show:

YouTube - Red Green On "Smith & Smith" - Gun Safety (1980)


----------



## Andy (May 4, 2010)

I remember that show. Well the name anyway, I would have to see a picture or a bit of the show to see if I remembered it.  Did they sing at the beginning and end? When i hear Smith and Smith I picture a tall skinny guy and a woman with blond hair Ferrah style in a blue dress. lol Kind of like Sonny and Cher. That could have been some dream I had last night though-who knows. lol

I didn't know he was on the Polka-Dot-Door too. lol I forgot about that show.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2010)

STP said:


> I remember that show. Well the name anyway, I would have to see a picture or a bit of the show to see if I remembered it. Did they sing at the beginning and end? When i hear Smith and Smith I picture a tall skinny guy and a woman with blond hair Ferrah style in a blue dress. lol Kind of like Sonny and Cher.


 
That's the one. I added to my post above. That was (and as far as I know still is) his wife, Morag Smith.


----------



## Andy (May 4, 2010)

David Baxter said:


> (and as fart as I know still is)


 If your doing an action on line you are suppose to go *fart*. 
It' amazing to think that he was around for so long with just silly Canadian humour. The Red Green show just ended within the last ten years or so to (I think? I'm horrible with time. I remember watching the last one) , that is pretty damn good for a Canadian television show.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 4, 2010)

STP said:


> If your doing an action on line you are suppose to go *fart*.


 
Thank you. :lol:

Fixed.


----------



## Andy (May 4, 2010)

lol Just teasing you.  
YouTube - Red Green Show - Lawn Mower Coffee

I found a Smith and Smith video. I totally remember this show now, and I remember this song at the end:

EDIT: I just noticed you added onto that one post. It's the end song you mentioned.


----------

